

Mundaneum - agumonkey
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mundaneum

======
agumonkey
It's recent reopening was heavily featured in the media.

[https://twitter.com/Mundaneumasbl/status/453978841820962816](https://twitter.com/Mundaneumasbl/status/453978841820962816)

NYTime article on it:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2008/06/17/science/17mund.html?pagewa...](http://www.nytimes.com/2008/06/17/science/17mund.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0)

~~~
Guillaume86
Well it must be the first time I see Mons featured here (I'm living in the
area and moving there soon). The media coverage is probably due to Mons being
the european capital of culture this year.

I went to the mundaneum 10~15 years ago (highschool visit), but unfortunatly I
didn't pay much attention to it at the time, might be time to visit again.

~~~
agumonkey
At that time Google wasn't the massive thing it is. Wikipedia was just born.
Time to see things in a new light.

[http://rue89.nouvelobs.com/2015/06/26/1895-belgique-
invente-...](http://rue89.nouvelobs.com/2015/06/26/1895-belgique-invente-
internet-version-papier-259938) (french)

The pictures in this article are touching. It's naive and yet it's what the
world is today. A new spin on the SF drive discoveries.

~~~
Luc
Is it worth traveling to Mons for?

It seems it's mostly a wall of little drawers that one is probably not allowed
to rifle through. And some posters explaining things. Now we have the web it's
easy to learn more about this stuff from home, perhaps?

~~~
Guillaume86
Yes I doubt it's worth it only for the Mudaneum, but you can probably plan a
interesting day if you combine with a few other activities:
[http://www.mons2015.eu/](http://www.mons2015.eu/)

------
bharath28
Anyone else think of the Encyclopedia Galactica?

 _Less is known of "The Mule" than of any character of comparable signifigance
to Galactic history. His real name is unknown; his early life mere conjecture.
Even the period of his greatest renown is known to us chiefly through the eyes
of his antagonists and, principally, through those of a young bride (Bayta
Darell)..._

